# Closet Flange Knockout Cap



## poops (Dec 4, 2005)

When my plumber did the rough in work for my 1st floor bathroom, he installed a closet flange with a knockout cap. Now I'm prepping to install the toilet. However, I don't know how to remove the knockout top. Does anyone know of a relatively painless way to get this done? Do I have to take a hammer and screwdriver to the thing? Or can I use a dremel to just carve an opening? Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Adem


----------



## Atricaudatus (Apr 11, 2005)

poops said:


> Do I have to take a hammer and screwdriver to the thing?


that's the way I do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## darren44g (May 20, 2006)

smack it one good one with a hammer to break it and then use your pump pliers to finish removal


----------

